# Websites? Internet marketing?



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

Over the last few months I have had my website redesigned and started accounts for my business under facebook, google+, twitter, and now even working on a Tumblr. I am pretty sure none of these will help all that much but I figured it's another place where a potential customer might run into my url / contact information.

Just wondering what everyone else does if anything and whether they have any interesting marketing tips to share?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Over the last few months I have had my website redesigned and started accounts for my business under facebook, google+, twitter, and now even working on a Tumblr. I am pretty sure none of these will help all that much but I figured it's another place where a potential customer might run into my url / contact information.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else does if anything and whether they have any interesting marketing tips to share?


 Well,, your the only member that I know of here that has his # on on his profile,,so maybe you'll run into a potential customer here..:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticDrywall (Mar 5, 2012)

moore said:


> Well,, your the only member that I know of here that has his # on on his profile,,so maybe you'll run into a potential customer here..:thumbsup:


:thumbup: Thanks! We have a pretty big company and right now we are completely slammed. I feel fortunate for the business we have and had had throughout this recession over here in the states. 

Just more interested in marketing ideas on the internet.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

AtlanticDrywall said:


> Over the last few months I have had my website redesigned and started accounts for my business under facebook, google+, twitter, and now even working on a Tumblr. I am pretty sure none of these will help all that much but I figured it's another place where a potential customer might run into my url / contact information.
> 
> Just wondering what everyone else does if anything and whether they have any interesting marketing tips to share?


Hey man! Welcome aboard! Glad you decided to take my advice and join!
And as for your question. YouTube bro! Great for advertising.
Just tell your clients to check out your YouTube channel 



moore said:


> Well,, your the only member that I know of here that has his # on on his profile,,so maybe you'll run into a potential customer here..:thumbsup:


Moore! You know me! lol. I have my number on my profile! I've actually already had 2 members call or text me. lol. It's pretty cool.


----------



## KiwiInNorway (Oct 31, 2012)

*Hope things are still going well...*

Hey,

I have a bit of experience with SEO - but am learning about drywalling to help out my wife's business at the moment.

A couple of quick tactics would be to:
- do some organic SEO on your own website, check out this site for details on what you need to change - http://offers.hubspot.com/learning-seo-from-the-experts fill out the form and download the ebook. They may give you a call and try to sell you Hubspot, but most businesses don't really need it (you can check out their product if you want to - your call)

- Google adwords - learn the basics first. Set a limited budget, limit your area covered. Link to landing pages (pages with phone numbers or forms to complete)

- youtube videos. Break out your smart phone and start shooting. I have been watching a lot of videos and there is definitely space in the drywalling market to create some videos to promote yourself. Just remember, make sure your best people are on the job and health and safety is prioritised. Also, prepare to defend your processes. youtube is owned by google, so make sure to remember SEO on the titles of your videos.

There are probably a great deal of other things that you could be doing, but these are the best and cheapest places to start.

Cheers,

KiwiinNorway


----------



## aniejomes (Dec 17, 2012)

To increase the traffic on website and thus to increase business, you need the help of a SEO company. Doing SEO is not an easy task and only professionals can optimize your business website in right manner. SEO is needed to improves the website ranking in Search Engines. If your webiste visibility is high then more visitors clicked your website and more probability of getting business from them.


----------

